

Web Trend Map, built with CSS 3 & HTML 5 - slater
http://webtrendmap.com/

======
Hates_
What is it about CSS3 & HTML 5 that makes this impossible on "older" browsers?
Maybe I'm missing the point, but I'm not really seeing anything that couldn't
already be done cross most browsers?

------
ptn
Pretty slow.

~~~
eswat
Runs great for me on Chrome/XP. Everything else seems to be bogged down.
(including Safari on OSX)

~~~
yolo
Works perfectly on Safari and Firefox (OSX)

------
imok20
Works great for me on Safari 4.0.3 (on OS 10.6).

------
edw519
_Sorry, webtrendmap.com is only compatible with Firefox and Safari._

Too bad.

~~~
sunkencity
it's html 5.

------
mrfish
We need more explanation as to what new CSS and HTML elements you've used!

